# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  شروع صفر از دی ماه

## mehran,

حذف

----------


## Maryam__

اول باید با توجه به توانایی ها و وقتی که داری یه هدف عاقلانه برای خودت انتخاب کنی بعد ببین با چه میانگین درصدی امکان قبولی داری و طبق اونا حجم درسی که باید بخونی رو به زمانی که داری تقسیم کن

----------


## dr.eliot

عزیزم شروع صفر از دی اینارو بزار کنار میخوای شروع کنی از همین امروز باید بخونی فردا شنبه یا چیزایی مثل از دی رو بزار کنار اگه با برنامه ریزی مشکل داری پیشنهادم به شما برنامه ریزی با دوربین مداربسته هست بگیر بخون جدول اینا هم داره کلا یاد میگیری چجوری باید درس بخونی

----------


## dr.eliot

در مورد منایع هم دیگه اینقدر تاپیک تو این انجمن هست یکی که خیلی جامع هست josefگذاشته بود اون همه چی توش گفته شده برای ضعیفا اگه خیلی ضعیفی پیشنهاد من برای عمومی ادبیات خیلی سبز عربی خیلی سبز جامع دین وزندگی سفیر خرد زبان خیلی سبز جامع زیست کتاب درسی بعلاوه پایه و دوازدهم خیلی سبز ریاضی کتاب برای ضعیفا از نظر من منبع خوب نیس اول فیلم های امینی آلا رو ببین بعد از خیلی سبز تست بزن  قبلش هم برو موضوعات پایه ای رو یاد بگیر چیزهایی مثل توان رادیکال مضرب بخش پذیری انواع اعداد و ساده کردن اتحاد ها و تجزیه کردن خیلیا ریاضی هیچی یاد نمیگیرن بخاطر اینه که رو اینا تسلط ندارن سرچ کنی هر کدوم رو تو گوگل کلی آموزش و فیلم هست فیزیک هم شگفت انگیزخیلی سبز عالیه برای ضعیفا درکنارش جامع رو هم بخر برای شیمی هم خیلی سبز عالیه درکنارشم کتاب درسی حتما بخون متنو

----------


## Arnold

> *
> سلام وقتت بخیر
> اگر اون دلیلی و عاملی که باعث شد از زمانی که این تاپیک رو زدی تا الان صفر بمونی رو درک کردی و بعد حلش کردی قطعا میتونی به اون چیزی که گفتی برسی .
> در غیر اینصورت همین روند تکرار میشه تا زمانی که این موضوع رو حلش کنی و شاید پشت کنکوری سال بعد ...
> دنبال برنامه ریزی و ... هم همین اول کار نباش ، دنبال رفع کردن مشکلات اصلی و اساسی باش .
> 
> موفق باشی*


اصولا خیلی وقتا دلیل واضحه ولی کاری از دست بر نمیاد چون غلبه بر سیستم عادت کار ساده ای نیست ..

تازه بدون پیش فرض هایی مثل افسردگی ،وسواس و سایر دیسوردر ها ،،به تنهایی تغییر یک عادت بسیار سخته
اگه موارد بالا و شرایط محیطی و سن و...هم در نظر گرفته بشه 
که کار بسی دشوار تری درپیش...حالا یه عده میگن تنبلی بی ارادگی و...درنهایت همش به یجا ختم میشه
هیچکس از موفقیت بدش نمیاد... اگر...بعضی دردا مثله سرطان متاستاز کرده باشه تو وجودت باید زره زره اب شدن خودتو ببینی 
و کاری جز امیدواری از دست ساخته نیست،،پیدا کردن دلیل هم بیفایدس

# نسخه کوچه بازاری نپیچیم

----------

